# Casual writing like journaling.



## Paul James (Mar 6, 2015)

I wrote in a journal for fifteen years without editing, now I love it! I have a love/hate relationship going with Grammarly, is that practical to write casually in a journal, with a editor? I am not a story writer I write from my heart and mind without cursing, is darn a cuss word? To me there is to many rules and regs in syntax and usage.

I could not write a story if I had to. I write about my experiences in my life, I must search and learn how to write a short story, like Dick and Jane in the twenty-first century. Why do they call it the twenty-first century in twenty fifteen? About technology, it's rumored in California someone has invented a talking urinal, question what does it talk about? 

Technology turned ill moral I guess? Paul


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 6, 2015)

I've always felt that you should write the way to speak if you're writing for something like a journal or diary.  Writing for the public is a bit different, but if you're writing for yourself you should follow your own rules.


----------



## Paul James (Mar 7, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> I've always felt that you should write the way to speak if you're writing for something like a journal or diary. Writing for the public is a bit different, but if you're writing for yourself you should follow your own rules.



Excellently said. Thank you. Finally someone who knows what I am talking about. How do I put you on my buddy list? Paul


----------



## Paul James (Mar 7, 2015)

*Casual writing thoughts?*

About casual writing. Thought. If I wrote as I spoke would that break the rules and regs of writing? When I speak I just speak whatever comes to mind, could I also do this when I write and still be within the rules and regs of writing? Paul


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rule breakers have been given things like the Nobel Prize, or other of the highest honors


----------



## Paul James (Mar 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Rule breakers have been given things like the Nobel Prize, or other of the highest honors



You mean there's hope for me to be a writer...yet? Thank you. Paul


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2015)

I read a lot, I prefer reading books that I know are from the heart of a person.  Even the fiction I read, you can tell it's much of what the author feels, thinks about, and has experienced.  Good grammar and punctuation is also something I happen to like because it gives more credibility to the book/author, imo.  But a little slang, or an occasional cuss word is reality in life, so why not in a book denise


----------



## Paul James (Mar 7, 2015)

*Writing style.*

I think I have found my writing style, it's write what you feel emotionally, but without slang cuss words. I am a moralist at heart and write with honesty and casual style language like I am doing now. it was extremely hard to understand syntax usage and rules and regulations in the beginning, but now things are beginning to be better understood. I am in a love and hate with Grammarly, it's smarter than I am.
Paul


----------

